# Calshot Castle - Southampton



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Have just been reading an old post about mh parking near the castle. Does anyone know if this is still available? Am hoping to park up there on Sunday night but if not will have to try to find a convenient CL.
Thanks
Sally


----------

